# Dove call



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Has anyone ever used a dove call? I picked one up the other day for $10 on midwayusa.com just for sng's. I do a fair amount of dove hunting for a couple weeks every year, got a couple mojo doves and 4 dozen decoys, I figured I would try out the dove call and see if it works.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Didn't even know they made dove calls...it would be fun to have one. I use decoys for doves sometimes. A few times we used the mojo dove we had doves trying to land on the darn thing...crazy!


----------

